# show off your Avatar



## ak rain

here is a larger pictur of my Avatar. I took this picture at the 2006 quilt show in Seattle Washington. I only use the bottom half for avatar.









how do you rotate?
Sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92

ak rain said:


> how do you rotate?


You ought to rotate your pictures using your image editing software prior to uploading it to Photobucket....

However, you can rotate the picture in PhotoBucket as well, simply click the Edit link above the photo and you will see several options above the picture, including rotate.


----------



## pomlover2586

What a cute puppy!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Love the pics everyone


----------



## ak rain

I think people will just have to look sideways. My internet connection quit so many times that I don't want to mess with it. 
Pidgeon, the dog's eyes could talk you into lots of attention.
sylvia


----------



## Latjoe

I'm always happy to show off my sweet pups. This is the whole picture that my avatar is cropped from. This wasn't posed -- they just happen to like the easy, soft life. If there's a pillow they're on it. If there's a pillow on top of a nice soft bed, they're on the pillow. Sadie (on the left) is still with me, she'll be 13 in 2 months. Dempsey (now Angel Dempsey) left us last spring. You know how there's one dog in your whole life who's your absolutely best dog? Well, Dempsey was my best dog.

Kathie


----------



## Meemo

This is Pearl waiting to be read in my favorite reading spot. Happily the grass is greening up, we've got one more cool spell this week and then we'll probably be firing up the pool heater & getting it ready for swimming.


----------



## ak rain

what are you using as Peal's stand, Oh the thought of a pool it would be nice. we actually reached 40 this week end but there is 2-4 feet if snow still. 
sylvia


----------



## Meemo

ak rain said:


> what are you using as Peal's stand, Oh the thought of a pool it would be nice. we actually reached 40 this week end but there is 2-4 feet if snow still.
> sylvia


It's a small metal easel for displaying pictures or plates. It worked great with my M-edge cover, but the Oberon is weighs just enough more that it doesn't work quite as well. Next time I'm at Michael's or Walmart or wherever, I need to look for one that's a little bigger. Actually, at the dining room table I've found that the top from a Yankee candle jar works well! (But not so great for on a concrete deck...)

And we've only had our pool about a year, but we really, really enjoyed it last year. Spent more time out in the back yard last year (in the pool and just out on the deck) than we did the previous 10 years. Can't wait to be out there again.


----------



## chynared21

*Here I am with Mike Zerbe (drummer, L) and Jonni Lightfoot (bassist, R)...from Air Supply  Shhhh, don't tell Harvey that I put this here. He likes to poke fun at me for my Air Supply obsession 








*


----------



## pomlover2586

I'm loving the puppy pics! All the others are good too, however I'm a softie for puppies!


----------



## rho

here is mine -- it is just air drying my hair and showing off the curls (because it only took 50 yrs to learn not to fight the curl) -- it is quite a bit longer now that was in August 08









quite a change from the brunette with lots of red I had when I was little - started changing in my teens and by my late 20's was gray and probably in my early to mid 40's was pretty much white = total family trait everyone on my fathers side had hair just like mine


----------



## ak rain

I love the curls. I have straight hair, tried to curl and it did not stay. I can remember my cousin ironing her hair to get it straight. its always greener on the other side.
Sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586

I permed my hair once..............it didn't stick and that's probably a good thing LOL


----------



## rho

ak rain said:


> I love the curls. I have straight hair, tried to curl and it did not stay. I can remember my cousin ironing her hair to get it straight. its always greener on the other side.
> Sylvia


Oh I tried ironing it - setting it in orange juice cans - blowing it dry for hours to get it straight - then I went out in the humid air and _sproing_ it went right back to curls - surprising it only took me 50 yrs to realize it wouldn't work huh ... Now I just let it do what it wants - and if I get caught in the rain it only gets curlier  But it was miserable having curly hair in the 60's with everyone with their stick straight hair


----------



## pomlover2586

LOL Isn't it funny how you always want what you can't have? If you want straight hair you have curly and vice versa!


----------



## ak rain

thats it! I was just too late and too short.
Sylvia


----------



## chynared21

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL Isn't it funny how you always want what you can't have? If you want straight hair you have curly and vice versa!


*Isn't that the truth? As you can see from my avatar, I have straight hair. Not only is it straight but it's a coarse texture and I have a lot of it...doesn't hold a curl. My mom on the other hand has finer hair that will hold a curl. Thank goodness DD's hair is like her father's...he's Italian and has a bit of a wave to his hair but it's fine so hers holds a curl rather nicely *


----------



## MonaSW

Here is the full watercolor image that my avatar comes from. It was custom made for me by an artist on eBay whose ID is grunt_bunny. I sent her a picture of my face, and she painted this from it.


----------



## chynared21

MonaSW said:


> Here is the full watercolor image that my avatar comes from. It was custom made for me by an artist on eBay whose ID is grunt_bunny. I sent her a picture of my face, and she painted this from it.


*Now that is cool *


----------



## MonaSW

She is a wonderful artist. She also did the graphics for my defunct website. A very nice lady.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Made my avatar after a screensaver request.


----------



## Kindgirl

^^  I have that screensaver!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Obviously my Avatar is of my K2 "Max" with a Decal Girl Skin and a little Photoshop magic on the screen.
jp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love seeing the Avatars in full size! Here's mine


----------



## ak rain

your blue eyes really pop!
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

wish they were that blue in real life, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Here is my 2year old Cairn Terrier, Rascal:


----------



## Annalog

The picture below is the source of my avatar.








The avatar is the origami Desert Willow flower the origami hummingbird is feeding from. I designed the Desert Willow Blossom and the Ruby-throated Hummingbird is designed by Michael LaFosse (http://www.origamido.com/). Since this hummingbird represents a female, the throat is white. A photo of both the male and female can be seen at http://www.flickr.com/photos/origami-turtle/2527341664/in/set-72157605279400237/. After 45 years of folding paper and trying other crafts, this is the first piece I made that I considered art.
Anna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, Annalog, love your Origami!  My Japanese aunt-by-marriage taught us Origami when we were kids, and I've been doing all the normal stuff off and on since then, about the same, 45 years.  These are sooooo beautiful, I'm going to be exploring the websites...thanks for sharing this!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Betsy. Of all the crafts I have done over the years, Origami is the one I have kept doing consistently. I did not progress past the "normal stuff" until about 5 years ago when I saw the Origami Masterworks that was at the Mingei museum in San Diego. It opened my eyes to what has been happening with Origami since I left high school. There is some absolutely amazing Origami visible on the Web.
Anna


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I understand; quilting is like that for me, I tried most everything else but quilting hooked me and eventually I got to the art level.  I'm going to be surfing the net, though!

Betsy


----------



## ak rain

that gives me a little hope. I really like quiting. I am not to the art stage though
sylvia


----------



## krissynae

Mine is a picture I took of one of our Lightning storms in August.


----------



## ak rain

that one is wild


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ak rain said:


> that gives me a little hope. I really like quiting. I am not to the art stage though
> sylvia


Oh, I've been quilting since '85. Only started art qulting the last 8 years or so. I went to some seminars at the Empty Spools in Asilomar, California (near Monterrey). Great to kick start the process.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

krissynae said:


> Mine is a picture I took of one of our Lightning storms in August.


Great pic - when I saw it I thought it looked like Fla & checked your profile - we vacationed at Melbourne Beach a year ago & loved it. Wish we were going back this April...


----------



## Shizu

Here's my boy Rin. He's a Maltese trying to study but I distracted him.


----------



## DD

Here's my sweet miniature schnauzer, Britt. Just a little bundle of love.


----------



## DD

Shizu said:


> Here's my boy Rin. He's a Maltese trying to study but I distracted him.


Too cute!


----------



## MaureenH

ak rain said:


> what are you using as Peal's stand, Oh the thought of a pool it would be nice. we actually reached 40 this week end but there is 2-4 feet if snow still.
> sylvia


The stand I use for Kindle 2 qith Oberon cover is the book hug. I like it very much. Set it on the kitchen table when eating. It holds the Oberon with the front folded back. http://www.amazon.com/Book-hug-Hug/dp/B000WNGBRQ/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1239743401&sr=8-8


----------



## sebat

My avatar is of a very inquisitive Christmas Wrasse. I don't remember what I was attempting to photograph but this little guy swam up a stuck his head in my shot. It was almost as if he was saying...What'cha doing? Funny how sometimes the neatest photographs are purely accidental.


----------



## lynninva

This is Elsie, the cow-cat:










She decided to take a nap on the clothes sitting on the bed, and is daring me not to make her move.


----------



## krissynae

Meemo said:


> Great pic - when I saw it I thought it looked like Fla & checked your profile - we vacationed at Melbourne Beach a year ago & loved it. Wish we were going back this April...


It was taken on the Eau Gallie Causeway looking toward the mainland.


----------



## MonaSW

Great pictures, I especially like the origami!


----------



## sbell1

This is my "country road" beside my home in WV. It is pretty in all the seasons...but fall is my favorite.


----------



## geoffthomas

Neat pic and avatar - I vote that you keep this one (some of us change them a lot).


----------



## krissynae

sbell1 said:


> This is my "country road" beside my home in WV. It is pretty in all the seasons...but fall is my favorite.


Beautiful photo. I love all the rich colors of fall. I have not been back to West Virginia in years.


----------



## kim

Annalog said:


> A photo of both the male and female can be seen at http://www.flickr.com/photos/origami-turtle/2527341664/in/set-72157605279400237/. After 45 years of folding paper and trying other crafts, this is the first piece I made that I considered art.
> Anna


Anna, that is an amazing piece of art. I don't think I've ever seen "real" origami, it is so cool.


----------



## kim

Picture was taken at the butterfly garden at the zoo. My teenage daughter and I spent the day at the zoo acting like little kids, we had fun.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Very beautiful pictures!!!
jp


----------



## Angela

No artistry or special talents here, just a Grandma who loves and is loved by her 2 youngest grandchildren!


----------



## Zeronewbury

My very silly avatar.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Angela said:


> No artistry or special talents here, just a Grandma who loves and is loved by her 2 youngest grandchildren!


Angela,
I noticed that your Avatar looks "scrunched". I have reformatted it. If you like it feel free to use it. It is at:


----------



## MonaSW

Angela said:


> No artistry or special talents here, just a Grandma who loves and is loved by her 2 youngest grandchildren!


That's a great picture! You all look so happy!


----------



## Angela

jpmorgan49 said:


> Angela,
> I noticed that your Avatar looks "scrunched". I have reformatted it. If you like it feel free to use it. It is at:


thanks JP



MonaSW said:


> That's a great picture! You all look so happy!


and thanks Mona... we are a happy bunch... only sad because I don't get to see them as much since I moved, but school will be out soon and I am looking forward to them coming to stay for a bit!


----------



## thejackylking #884

This is my Avatar








This is my avatar as a tattoo








This is my wifes favorite tattoo of mine


----------



## ak rain

cool brave of you with tatoos
Sylvia


----------



## thejackylking #884

Thanks and I designed them myself.


----------



## ak rain

I like the never say die one 
for some reason "Milagro bean field wars" come to mind
sylvia


----------



## Rhiathame

My avatar is a bit distorted because of sizing so here it is. 








It is actually on just above my right ankle

Here is another of my tats (I have 6 in total)








This is the Illuminati Diamond tat I posted about on the Dan Brown thread.


----------



## Annalog

It is great seeing the various avatars and reading about the reasons and stories behind them.



MonaSW said:


> Great pictures, I especially like the origami!





kim said:


> Anna, that is an amazing piece of art. I don't think I've ever seen "real" origami, it is so cool.


Thanks MonaSW and Kim. I enjoy folding origami that is realistic and origami that is useful. I am fascinated by how much can be done with a piece of paper.


----------



## NogDog

This was me in mid-1958 when I was about 1-1/2 years old. These days my head is not quite so out of proportion to the rest of my body.








At least I was a happy child, apparently.


----------



## chynared21

NogDog said:


> This was me in mid-1958 when I was about 1-1/2 years old. These days my head is not quite so out of proportion to the rest of my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I was a happy child, apparently.


*LOL, my brother's head was huge when he was little. Back then clothing didn't have the convenient snaps or buttons near the neckline. My mom had to cut the shoulder seam on all his shirts just to fit them over his head. Thankfully his body grew to match his head *


----------



## kim

NogDog said:


> This was me in mid-1958 when I was about 1-1/2 years old. These days my head is not quite so out of proportion to the rest of my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I was a happy child, apparently.


Great picture, NogDog! I love it. 
Interesting shoes.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I just changed my avatar to the one I use on most other boards. I like the other one but I feel more like me using my RavenclawPony. Here is a bigger version


----------



## hazeldazel

Here's my avatar (from the end credits of the anime version of "Gokusen"):


----------



## geoffthomas

Raven and Hazel those are avatars that seem to reflect who you are and what you do. Right?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

geoffthomas said:


> Raven and Hazel those are avatars that seem to reflect who you are and what you do. Right?


Yes, in my case. I am a huge Harry Potter fan (hence...RavenclawPrefect) I also collect and customize My Little Ponies so RavenclawPony is merging those two things.


----------



## hodad66




----------



## momilp

My avatar is a painting I made with my Wacom tablet. It was inspired by the words of the Italian poet, Giacomo Leopardi. "E il naufragar mi e' dolce in questo mare..." which loosely translates, "And drowning is sweet in this sea..." but he was clearly talking about something different


----------

